# NU-TOOLS drive belt?



## EverFurniture (24 Oct 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a drive belt for a small bandsaw made by NU-TOOLS, model number 0134A

I'm having no luck sourcing a belt that will fit it, has anyone got a suggestion of a good supplier that can help me out?

Cheers
Malc


----------



## Boz62 (24 Oct 2009)

EverFurniture":3mwjn4pw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking for a drive belt for a small bandsaw made by NU-TOOLS, model number 0134A
> 
> ...



Welcome Malc! Your piccies were blocked by our spam-trap, don't worry, the trap disappears after 3 posts. I'll quote them here so others can see them, I'm sure someone will be along who can help

Boz


----------



## jimi43 (24 Oct 2009)

Now that my neck has re-established its normal position :lol: I think that you may need to fix the tyre too on the "bottom" wheel (edit after looking again) or is that the belt? I can't quite make it out....

Is that belt made of some sort of butyl rubber? If so it may be able to be glued. If "home" gluing with proprietary cements does not work try a shoe repair shop!! They should be able to hot glue it back with that stuff that smells so beautiful and nobody but shoe repairers know about!  

The plastic tyre can be joined back together with acetone probably...it is available in chemists in small bottles and apply with a small brush - push together and hold until welded.

Jim


----------



## chipchaser (24 Oct 2009)

Hi Malc,

Looks like a round plastic belt, have you tried Nutool? Contact address at:

http://www.nutool.co.uk

If they can’t help can I suggest two possible approaches:

1) Lathes.co.uk offer various belts including 2 to 20mm diameter belts, some sizes in both solid and hollow sections.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/page4.html

Interesting that 2, 3 and 4mm belting is cheaper in the US but probably not worth having posted here by the time postage, import duty and VAT is added. However the site does explain how to heat weld the belt at home.

http://www.historictimekeepers.com/Belting.htm

2) When I wanted a belt for an old Naerok belt and disk sander I looked in catalogues and found Machine Mart sell a very similar machine. They supplied a suitable belt for a Clarke machine by post from stock held at their Nottingham head office. Mine was a toothed belt rather than a round belt as you require but the principle is still sound. 

Is the broken black belt on the white cylindrical part in the picture bottom left the tyre that the blade runs on? Presumably you need that too as Jim advised.

Hope that helps

Graham


----------



## jimi43 (24 Oct 2009)

Really coincidentally but I was over on the INCA Yahoo group and someone has a broken belt on an INCA jointer/planer and it looks VERY similar...material-wise.

A member has just posted a solution which can't hurt if you try...I mean what are you going to lose...a broken belt into a good one or back to where you are!

This is his suggested fix:



> Get out a butter knife, heat the end of the butter knife with a match, take the two ends of the belt and heat up on both sides of the knife until the rubber melts, then slide off the knife and press the ends together.



If it is a thermoplastic belt..it should work.

Hope this helps....

Jimi


----------



## SammyQ (24 Oct 2009)

Try this:

http://madmodder.net/

Search for "Bogstandard". John is an ex-Rolls Royce engineer and there is a 'sticky'of his over there perzactly (as Rob would say) on how to make your own "polyurinestain" belt, exactly like the busted one you show.....

Sam


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2009)

What is the sectional diameter of the belt?

I have stock of 4mm belting that is joined by the hot knife method. If it is the correct size, let me know what length you need and your address and I'll put some in the post- when it is working!

Bob


----------



## EverFurniture (25 Oct 2009)

WOW,

Thanks for the help guys, this certainly seems like a good forum! I will try the knife method later, I think that might work........

the belt diameter is here:






but maybe my images are still blocked! 9fingers: If you have any that would be suitable let me know how and where to pay for it.....
Cheers
Malc


----------



## NickWelford (25 Oct 2009)

EverFurniture":2400h193 said:


> WOW,
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, this certainly seems like a good forum! I will try the knife method later, I think that might work........
> 
> ...



Unblocked - you need to post more!


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2009)

EverFurniture":220gxawg said:


> WOW,
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, this certainly seems like a good forum! I will try the knife method later, I think that might work........
> 
> ...



Hi Malc,

Sorry i only have 4mm belting - bought years ago for a project.

I think your best source - other than NU-tool themselves, will be Tony Griffiths at lathes.co.uk

Good Luck

Bob

Edit

Link here http://www.lathes.co.uk/page4.html

look down the page a bit for 7mm solid belting.
Bob


----------



## EverFurniture (25 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that, I think i'll give them a try on Monday, i've just tried jointing it with a hot knofe but 1st attempt wasn't strong and 2nd attempt is still unkown, i'm leaving it to cool completely!


----------



## EverFurniture (25 Oct 2009)

Well the hot knife solution has worked! thanks!

What should I do with this? haha can it be hot knifed?


----------



## EverFurniture (25 Oct 2009)

OK, so i have hot knifed the tire, which wa a nice strong joint, so strong it snapped in another place when trying to put it back on. So I hot knifed that too......but it is too small now! and too brittle.....where should i go for one of these?! haha.

One day I hope to cut some wood with this machine! 

Also if anyone has a suggestion of how to fix an angry woman who now owns a blackened knife??


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2009)

I have read of bandsaw tyres being replaced using poly vee belting (as used on many washing machines.

The belting is evosticked (evo stuck??) around the wheel with a scarfed joint such that the direction of rotation tends to close the scarf.

Some people have used it with the vees outward and other with the vees inwards (glue side).

I've not tried either so up to you for some pioneering research here and see how you get on.

Wider belting can easily be cut down with a stanley knife.

First stop is the local tip for a modernish fron loader washing machine belt to get enough for 3-4 tyres at least.

HTH

Bob


----------



## jimi43 (25 Oct 2009)

AH....sounds like the belt has perished over the years if it is snapping like that. Glad the knife method worked for you though...I now understand that is virtually what they do with the stock stuff to make the belts.

I guess if you found some stock you could make it properly...I am just trying to think who would stock it...have you tried eBay?

As I said earlier in the thread....if your tyre is a plastic...and not totally falling apart too...and the two ends will butt together over the wheel...then try some of the missus's nail polish remover to weld it back together. Always assuming she is still talking to you!   

Jim


----------



## big soft moose (25 Oct 2009)

EverFurniture":9qq07png said:


> Also if anyone has a suggestion of how to fix an angry woman who now owns a blackened knife??



in my experience the lavish application of chocolates and humble promises not to borrow from the kitchen again works reasonably well - 

btw when you do get round to working wood its not a good idea to try to dry green wood in the kitchen microwave while swimbo is out - DAMHIKT


----------



## SammyQ (26 Oct 2009)

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=13 ... 3#msg12373

sAM


----------



## EverFurniture (3 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, still no luck yet finding the tyre to go on the wheel, so i'm thinking i might try some innertube....when i get round to finding one!


----------



## 9fingers (3 Nov 2009)

I Think you will find inner tube too soft.

Try poly v belting.

Bob


----------



## RobertMP (3 Nov 2009)

If you google 'flat rubber strip' there are people that sell it by the metre in various widths and thicknesses.

'rubber strip' on ebay brings up a few possibilities too. Rubber will superglue together really well to join it into a band.

Oh and rswww stock that round poly belt in 1/4 inch.

Good luck


----------



## rs6mra (28 Nov 2016)

Hi, 

I thought i'd resurrect this thread rather than start a new one. 
I have just been given the very same bandsaw and as it so happens it my first bandsaw and i have never used one before. 

Can anyone please advice whether I can buy a guide fence for it and if so what do i need to look for to ensure i get it right? Any other pointers would be welcomed. 

Cheers.


----------

